# driving my mini-donk



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

That's great! Have you driven before?? You will love it.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

I've driven before but never owned my own, so I'm excited to have one that I will be able to hitch up whenever I want (eventually!)


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That sounds oh so cute!!!

Pictures are a must! :wink:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Have fun with it and let us know how it goes. 
Love to see pics when you get started!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm sure there will be lots of pictures!

It's gotten cold again here =( hoping it will be warm again next week and I'll begin working with her again


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I sure wish I could be saying the same thing!

It is going to be awhile before I can start working horses again, we still have a couple feet of snow on the ground here. :-(


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

you need a sleigh! ~


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

PICS! Haha, I have two mini donks. One I trained to pull a cart and sleigh, but she's pregnant now, and her almost 2 year old colt is just learning to ground drive while I pull the cart behind me. Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Reiterin said:


> you need a sleigh! ~


:lol: Yup! 
That would be fun, maybe one day I'll have one.
I have thought about hooking up a sled for the fun of it! Kind of worry about the ice under foot though...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Can not wait to see photos.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

it's finally getting warmer here.. today is a busy day and so is tomorrow.. wednesday is the goal to start her training =) lots of pics when we get started

I have a yearling mini/pony mule (she was supposed to be mini but I think she is going to be a small pony) who is on the agenda for starting to ground drive as well, but the 2 year old gets started first


----------



## Jonesbug (Apr 15, 2011)

Oo, subscribing so I can see mini donk photos.


----------

